#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Residency in Australia for Thai wife ?

## Mickmac

Thought this would be the best place to ask this question as I assume a lot of TD members are Aussies married to Thai ladies.
My wife and I are legally married in Thailand and have a two year old son, born in Thailand.
She has been to Australia twice, 2012 and 2014, both times on 3 month tourist visas.
Last time she visited, with son who was one at the time, this woman from the Australian embassy rang me and asked about the application for tourist visas for wife and son. She said she would grant them this time but no more, if my wife wanted to come to Australia again she would need Australian residency and my son would have to have an Aussie passport, to which he is entitled.
Have any of you guys been through this and what is the deal for obtaining Aussie residency for a Thai ?
I had a look at the Australian government website and could make no sense of it.

----------


## baldrick

stickman gave this mob a plug in his last missive




> If you are applying for a visa to visit the USA, Australia or other  		country for your Thai girlfriend and you need assistance with the visa  		application process, Tanya, the principal of 		 		Bangkok Buddy, now offers such a service.  Tanya has developed her business which grew  		out of the Jack Gold visa run company and offers visa assistance for  		foreigners in Thailand who have any _visa issues_.  Tanya  		and her team can also help  		you or your Thai girlfriend get a visa to visit the West.


you may find that it is worth the extra money to get things done correctly first time

I have no experience with this sort of stuff , just mentioning it as an option

----------


## palexxxx

^  that looks like a great website,  could be very useful in the future Baldrick,  thanks.

----------


## Rigger

I find it hard to believe they would tell you no more tourist visas for wife and kids ? WTF. my wife has had many Australian visas with out issue. She has just started the application for Australian resident visa as currently using a one year multi entry so she goes out of oz every 3 months at the moment.
I know a thai girl living in Australia married to Aussies for the last 15 years and still haven't bothered doing the residence visa due to the 7000 AUD application form.
Unsure what visa she is on but will get the wife to ask.
We are using TSL & Associate Thailand CO Ltd
130-132 Sindhorn Bldg T 1 Fl 2
Wireless Rd Lumphini Pathuwan
Bangkok, Thailand 10330
66802324111
Cost 60,000 baht for them to lodge the application.

----------


## bobo746

My girl is here on a 309 defacto visa,no problems getting that being married you should have no problems.The aussie embassy will send you to
VFS Global
They do a pretty good job.

----------


## jamescollister

Been through it, all comes down to money and petty rules, same same, wife told no more tourist visas, married get a spouse visa.
Meaning pay through the nose, did all the paper work myself, visa granted 3 weeks later, but that was through the embassy, these clowns at trendy house, the contractor for the Australian government are useless.
Read daily moan about the application for the wife's return resident visa.

Biggest problem is the time requirements, 1 year spouse visa, then apply for PR, 2 more years the go for citizenship, sounds easy, but we were living 1/2 the time in Thailand and permanently for the last 5 years.

If you leave Australia for a set period of time, or live outside the country for more than allowed over a 5 year period, the clock starts again and you need new medicals, Australian and Thai police checks.

We have 2 kids, born in Geelong, wife has PR, will never be granted citizenship unless we move permanently back to Australia, not going to happen.

Now to our friends at VFS, trendy house. wife needs a resident return visa, fly down with kids birth certificates, Australian passports and certified copies of everything.

They only took the application and the money for a 5 year RRV, not interested in anything else.
4 weeks later RRV refused, haven't shown any tires to Australia, long story short, had to scan the documents and e mail them to the Embassy.
A one year RRV was then granted, cost about 15,000 Baht, that is all she will ever get, unless we move back permanently, tourist visas are not allowed if you have PR.

It's a system to generate revenue and stop people using cheap foreign passports, so the OP has to ask, is he throwing good money after bad, will his wife make the in country time requirements, or will she be on the continuous reapplying, start the clock again cycle.

----------


## jamescollister

Just a PS, if the visa etc is not granted, or not granted in the time limit, you don't get a refund, money has gone.

This happened to a friend of mine, married a Vietnamese girl, DFAT could not verify some of the details in Vietnam within the time period allowed, he ended up applying 3 times and paying 3 times, before the spouse visa was granted.

----------


## bobo746

^  paid $6700 made sure i had all my ducks in a line,bingo visa granted.
I have heard plenty of horror stories,maybe i was lucky.

----------


## Mickmac

sorry, double post

----------


## Mickmac

The woman from the Embassy in Canberra (I suppose it was Canberra) that phoned me that day sounded like she had a Thai accent but spoke good English. She sounded like a real hard bitch and told me this was the last time my wife would be granted a tourist visa, I think it was because we were married and had a kid.
I tried to explain to her that we had a house in Thailand and I sometimes worked in Australia and it would be nice if my wife and son could come to Australia to visit me while I am working there. Really did not need residency for my as we were not thinking of residing there permanently.
But she said no, no more tourist visas to be issued.
Wife spoke to a visa company in Chiang Mai and even they said it sounded wrong, she should be able to travel there again as a tourist.

Thanks baldrick and others for the replies

----------


## bobo746

Sounds like she was feeding you a line of crap mate.

----------


## jamescollister

Mick, as said they did this to us re tourist visas, the logic behind it is money, but the excuse is.

From the OZ visa web sight.

• remain in Australia for a longer period (for example, maintain ongoing residence in Australia on a series of visitor visas); or

So not much you can do about it, they are saying your wife is not a tourist, but trying to be a part time resident.

Which was true in our case, I was returning to work, she was travelling with me, not a real tourist, we got 3 visas before they refused any more.

Don't know what you can do, but be careful with visa agencies, they take the money, but no guarantees.

----------


## kingwilly

> Last time she visited, with son who was one at the time, this woman from the Australian embassy rang me and asked about the application for tourist visas for wife and son. She said she would grant them this time but no more, if my wife wanted to come to Australia again she would need Australian residency and my son would have to have an Aussie passport, to which he is entitled.





> I find it hard to believe they would tell you no more tourist visas for wife and kids ? WTF. my wife has had many Australian visas with out issue.


Exacltly my thoughts too. 

My missus has been visiting once or twice a year for close to the last ten years on a tourist visa.

----------


## jamescollister

> Exacltly my thoughts too. 
> 
> My missus has been visiting once or twice a year for close to the last ten years on a tourist visa.


But, are you working in Australia, or are you genuinely just visiting to see family, holidays etc.
There is no restriction on tourist visas, if you are in fact a tourist, being a housewife, while your husband is working is not being a tourist, it's unpaid employment.

Know one guy who took his wife over on a tourist visa to take care of his sick mother, trouble is there seems to be few options, tourist or permanent, spouse/PR and it's very hard to get the Government to change is mind, once they call it.

----------


## kingwilly

> But, are you working in Australia, or are you genuinely just visiting to see family, holidays etc.


Oh, I see. 

Yep, we dont work in Aus, visiting family etc only.

----------


## David48atTD

> stickman gave this mob a plug in his last missive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are applying for a visa to visit the USA, Australia or other          country for your Thai girlfriend and you need assistance with the visa          application process, Tanya, the principal of                  Bangkok Buddy, now offers such a service.  Tanya has developed her business which grew          out of the Jack Gold visa run company and offers visa assistance for          foreigners in Thailand who have any _visa issues_.  Tanya          and her team can also help          you or your Thai girlfriend get a visa to visit the West.
> 
> 
> ...


From that website ...

"*AUSTRALIAN VISAS* Bangkok Buddy _has local internal  consular agents_ that can acquire tourist visas and/or partner visas  (unmarried or married) for Australia
Our agents greatly expedite the  approval process as well as handle all the details on the clients  behalf in a streamlined & stress-free manner."






Me reckons the Aussie Embassy would like to know more.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ^  paid $6700 made sure i had all my ducks in a line,bingo visa granted.
> I have heard plenty of horror stories,maybe i was lucky.


 paid a bit over $5000 Aussie 5 years ago that visa required her to go to oz  to activate it, it's now coming up to expiry the Aussie embassy said I can extend it, but insist I do it online, as it saves them from actually having to get of there asses. Problem is I've been to the embassy 5 times now and the link they give me is horseshit, they only operate Monday, Wednesday and Friday from 9 to 12 and always fucking  busy, I've got the documents now and am going to try to extend it non online, even it costs a bit more,  the Lao bird behind the counter finally admitted she didn't know her ass from her elbow, she's a good looking sort who would give a jellyfish a boner,speaks good English, but just gave shit advice, it only took me 5 visits to figure that out so maybe I'm not that smart either, maybe I should of stopped looking at her tits and paid attention. Never mind looking forward to next embassy visity

----------


## Topper

> Yep, we dont work in Aus, visiting family etc only.


And your story of just visiting family matches with your wife's story (all true of course), your length of stays match up, so it's no problem...

----------


## sabang

I've been through the process with Mrs sab, didn't use any visa agents. No need. We were living in HK at the time, but the application was handled by the Australian embassy in Bangkok. We were married in Australia, but she still had to leave Australia while the application was being processed- some honeymoon!
It's laborious, but quite possible. Actually we ended up staying in Oz for three years, then moving to Thailand- thus my wife does not have current Australian residency, as we did not fulfil the five year minimum. May well go through the process again sometime, which is a bit irritating.

----------


## bobo746

> she's a good looking sort who would give a jellyfish a boner,





> I should of stopped looking at her tits


No wonder it took 5 trips to get it sorted.
Thinking with the wrong head again mate. :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Absolutely. If they had of put a fugly one behind the counter could of had it done in 2 visits

----------


## Rigger

Wife has lodged a spouse visa 3 months ago, just tried to get another 12 month tourist visa and they would only give her 3 months. Hoping the spouse visa comes back soon. 
would have cost atleast 15 grand now with the 6700 application fee, plus the 2 grand for the visa company. The rest would be flights and hotels.

----------


## VocalNeal

Just a note.

The best time to sort this stuff out is before one gets married. 

But hey...

----------


## David48atTD

> Wife has lodged a spouse visa 3 months ago, just tried to get another 12 month tourist visa and they would only give her 3 months. Hoping the spouse visa comes back soon. 
> would have cost atleast 15 grand now with the 6700 application fee, plus the 2 grand for the visa company. The rest would be flights and hotels.


Just a heads up ... there is no such beast, for a few years now, as a 'Spouse' Visa.

There is the Temporary, 2 year Partner Visa or the Permanent Partner Visa.

Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801) *Features*

                                 This visa allows the spouse or de facto partner of an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen to live in Australia. 

Relevant link is here


No need to use a Visa Agent, the application is straight forward enough, you just have be methodical.

We applied 2 1/2 years ago, process took about 9 months.

Issued 2 days before Christmas.

Received the Permanent Partner Visa with the first application.


Heaps of hoops to jump through ... happy to help anyone faced with the same application.


Hey, my 500th post ... I like helping with Visas.

.

----------


## bobo746

^ 




> No need to use a Visa Agent, the application is straight forward enough, you just have be methodical.


Correct,my missus is on a 309 visa(defacto) did it ourselves no agents made sure everything was in order,but the embassy still send you to vfs global to lodge the paperwork,they checked it all then sent it on no problems.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> Wife has lodged a spouse visa 3 months ago, just tried to get another 12 month tourist visa and they would only give her 3 months. Hoping the spouse visa comes back soon. 
> would have cost atleast 15 grand now with the 6700 application fee, plus the 2 grand for the visa company. The rest would be flights and hotels.
> 
> 
> Just a heads up ... there is no such beast, for a few years now, as a 'Spouse' Visa.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate
It must be the 2 year permanent partner visa so we can expect another 6 month wait until it comes through. Before this 3 month expires will do a trip to Canberra and see what we can do to cover her stay until the partner visa is granted. Wife is sick of leaving every 3 months

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Im just back from the aussie embassy in vientiane, had to apply for the spouse visa manually as couldnt figure out how the fuck to do it online ( cost another $80 to it it manually) it was all going good, documents filled in correctly, all supporting documents correct, Then the good looking sort at the counter noticed that there was a difference in spelling of my wifes name in the new passport she has ( spouse visa in the old passport) Fuck, more paperwork. Took another number filled out the other document and waited, and waited, Place was chocka block by then  with Laos carrying tuk tuk loads of paperwork, I bailed out. fuck it, The wifes still down there.

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rigger
> ...


Mate, our application was moderately recently and this how it unfolded then.

You don't actually apply for the Permanent Partner Visa.

They will issue the Temporary Partner Visa or the Permanent Partner Visa, depending on the personal situation of the applicant.


My understanding is most couples partners are issued the Temporary Visa and, after a 2 year wait, then the Permanent Visa is issued, assuming the relationship is still substantial.

There is no extra cost to go from the Temporary to Permanent after 2 years.


I assume we got the Permanent Visa first up, not because of a great application, but because we had two kids together.

Personally, I wouldn't travel to Canberra, just a simple email usually suffices.

Have you been issued a Case Manager?
We were about 6 months into the application.


Let us know what you eventually receive and best of luck.

.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by David48atTD
> ...


I am not really sure as l paid TSL & Associate Thailand CO Ltd to do the visa, and they communicate with the wife. All l know is the application has been lodged

----------


## Rigger

Need some help, the wifes partner visa has been lodged, did her medical and had the police check done in Thailand, today she did another medical in Australia and submitted paper work for the Australian federal police check. 
Her visa expires 28th Jan 17, l am away pulling a 100 day shift in the Middle East so l can buy a home in oz, not home until mid feb. 
Is there anyway l can get my wife's current tourist visa extended or a new one with out her leaving the country. As we have two kids currently going to school in oz. 
wife seems to think they will not give her another visa until partner visa is approved.
Any advice 
Thanks

----------


## Iceman123

Check if your wife's tourist visit has 'no further stay" stamped on the paper received from the Emabssy. If not it is easily extended upon request.
If it is stamped an explanation of the circumstances should suffice for the grant of a bridging visa.
In fairness your immi agent should be handling this for you, however you can do yourself.

----------


## David48atTD

Rigger ... where did your wife apply for her partner visa?

Also, what Iceman alludes to above is sweet.

But, if she has the 'No Further Stay' condition ... she's basicially ducked.

----------


## Rigger

> Check if your wife's tourist visit has 'no further stay" stamped on the paper received from the Emabssy. If not it is easily extended upon request.
> If it is stamped an explanation of the circumstances should suffice for the grant of a bridging visa.
> In fairness your immi agent should be handling this for you, however you can do yourself.


Thanks Iceman, there is nothing written about no further stay so we will try and do something. 
The agent is shit, slow and thick as pig shit, but stuck with them for now.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Fucking hell mate, I've got no real advise to offer but I'm gobsmacked your pulling a100 day swing in bumfuck, take my hat of to you, it ain't easy but you do what you gotta do to support your family, works tight now to, gotta make it happen and keep the fun vouchers going in the bank ( salary) on a side note the wifes spouse visa extension has been about 20 days in the pipeline, pretty sure it will get extended , but not sure for how many years, I don't really give a fuk as I have no intention of residing in Aussie for the near fore see able future, it's good for her to have though

----------


## Rigger

Its not a 100 days it's only 98 days as l will fly home for 7 days over Xmas, plus will be spending a lot time in the office in town.
I don't love my job l love the 100,000 plus dollars they are paying me to do it lol

----------


## Rigger

> Rigger ... where did your wife apply for her partner visa?
> 
> Also, what Iceman alludes to above is sweet.
> 
> But, if she has the 'No Further Stay' condition ... she's basicially ducked.


Lodged in Bangkok a month ago. 
Going to get a lawyer involved in Australia if my wife starts having any issues with extension

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> 
> Rigger ... where did your wife apply for her partner visa?
> 
> Also, what Iceman alludes to above is sweet.
> 
> But, if she has the 'No Further Stay' condition ... she's basicially ducked.
> 
> ...



Do you know that the applicant has to be overseas when the Visa is granted.
.The Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) is the first stage  towards a permanent Partner visa (subclass 100).You lodge only one  application for your temporary and permanent visas and pay one  application charge. Your application is processed in two stages, about  two years apart.You must be outside Australia when you apply and  also when the Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) is granted.You  can be in or outside Australia when Partner visa (subclass 100) is  granted.Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) 



Just clarifying what you posted earlier ...

There is just one application for the Partner Visa.

You can't apply directly for the Permanent Partner visa (subclass 100).

Usually what happens is that you submit the Visa application and the majority of applicants are initially granted the Temporary Partner Visa and then, in 2 years time, the applicant is they assessed, the relationship reviewed and the Permanent Partner Visa is most likely granted.


Apparently the wait time currently is close to 12 months.


When we did ours 2 1/2 years ago, our wait time was 9 months.

.

----------


## kingwilly

Wait time for the temporary or permanent visa?0

----------


## Iceman123

Wait time for initial temporary partner visa is up to 12 months - usually quicker.
The permanent visa is issued 2 years after temporary one, almost automatic - a bit of paperwork to provide but all fairly seamless.

Note to Rigger - if your wife encounters difficulty a lawyer is not the way to go. Use a good immigration agent.

----------


## kingwilly

> Wait time for initial temporary partner visa is up to 12 months - usually quicker.
> The permanent visa is issued 2 years after temporary one, .


Usually quicker as in 10 months or usually quicker as in 2 months.

Holy crap. There's a possibility that i may have a job there in 6 months time. Should i be applying now? But if i dont move thats a bugger of a visa fee to fork out for nothing.

----------


## Iceman123

> Usually quicker as in 10 months or usually quicker as in 2 months.


4 years ago the advised time was 9 months - We got it in 5.5months - That's the best I know. Now its 12 months advised waiting time - hard to estimate.

Do it yourself not too hard, should not require agent unless very odd circumstances.
It  should come quicker if you have all paperwork in order medicals police checks etc.

If you go ahead I would start now as you cannot get police checks nor medical until after application has been started and they advise.

----------


## kingwilly

Ok. Cheers. At what point of the process is the fee due. (Currently around $6875)

----------


## Rigger

> Wait time for initial temporary partner visa is up to 12 months - usually quicker.
> The permanent visa is issued 2 years after temporary one, almost automatic - a bit of paperwork to provide but all fairly seamless.
> 
> Note to Rigger - if your wife encounters difficulty a lawyer is not the way to go. Use a good immigration agent.


We have a immigration agent doing the partner visa. 
I only suggest a lawyer as some people we have meet used this lawyer to arrange his wife's visas, who has now been in oz 15 years and still on Thai passport.

For now all l need is to keep my wife in Australia so she can look after the kids while l work. I hope due to circumstances they will push the visa through quicker.

----------


## David48atTD

> Wait time for initial temporary partner visa is up to 12 months - usually quicker.
> The permanent visa is issued 2 years after temporary one, almost automatic - a bit of paperwork to provide but all fairly seamless.
> 
> Note to Rigger - if your wife encounters difficulty a lawyer is not the way to go. Use a good immigration agent.



My partner got her Permanent Visa up front... though that is rare.

We have 2 kids together, so I think that added substantial weight.


*KW* ... the drum bangs like this.

Make the application, pay the fee.*

Assuming the initial paperwork is in order, they request the applicant to obtain a police check, then a hospital check (they supply a list of the accredited places).

The application is then chucked into a 'do not open for 4 months box'.

Any email is stone-walled back to you (I'll post their reply later).

A case officer is appointed.

Ours came in around nine months from the application date and I think it was hurried along as we got it 2 days before Christmas.

* One tip when applying for any Aussie Visa, find out what the cost is in AUD first.
It's usually cheaper to pay it in Australia, grab a receipt then to pay in Thai Baht, due to the exchange rates.

.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Iceman123
> 
> 
> Wait time for initial temporary partner visa is up to 12 months - usually quicker.
> The permanent visa is issued 2 years after temporary one, almost automatic - a bit of paperwork to provide but all fairly seamless.
> 
> Note to Rigger - if your wife encounters difficulty a lawyer is not the way to go. Use a good immigration agent.
> 
> 
> ...


Well l hope they push it through as we have two kids both with Ozzie passports going to school in Australia.

----------


## David48atTD

^ if you mean for term 1 2017 for your wife to be in Australia on the Partner visa ... most likely ... FORGET IT

did that form a core part of your application?

*Rigger* ... a few posts up (#37) I wrote a detailed post just for you ... it contains, what I consider, vital information.

Just a heads up.

----------


## Latindancer

^ And all true, from my experience 5 years ago.

If you have all your paperwork, medical check etc in order it takes only a few months, subject to the vaguaries of the Aus immigration office.

----------


## Rigger

> ^ if you mean for term 1 2017 for your wife to be in Australia on the Partner visa ... most likely ... FORGET IT
> 
> did that form a core part of your application?
> 
> *Rigger* ... a few posts up (#37) I wrote a detailed post just for you ... it contains, what I consider, vital information.
> 
> Just a heads up.


Thanks mate.
It's a The Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) that she has applied for, she has been in oz since January this year, just has been flying back to leave the country every three months as per her visa and dealing with the immigration agent in Bangkok. Not worried if her visa isn't processed by then but l am worried that they might not give her another visa or extend this one, which would mean l would have to take my kids out of school due to me working away and pack them back to Thailand. My parents are getting on a bit so they can't look after them.
She doesn't have a case manager that l know of, all we have is a letter saying here application is being processed and to do another medical, which she just did in Australia again as she had all ready done one in Bangkok last month, and lodged a Australian federal police check, Now l am told the immigration agent wants 6,000 baht to do the Thai police check. 3,000 for doing it and 3,000 to lodge the application with police.
 :deadhorsebig:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Its not a 100 days it's only 98 days as l will fly home for 7 days over Xmas, plus will be spending a lot time in the office in town.
> I don't love my job l love the 100,000 plus dollars they are paying me to do it lol


good stuff, it's the last 2 days that will do your head in, good to see your on top of your game and making a good wedge in a tricky economy.wish you and the wife the best of luck

----------


## ENT

> ^ And all true, from my experience 5 years ago.
> 
> If you have all your paperwork, medical check etc in order it takes only a few months, subject to the vaguaries of the Aus immigration office.



vagaries

----------


## blockhead

My partner and her two children were issued the 309 visas a few weeks ago. Used a useless agent so it took far too long but due the the 8 year length of the relationship it was always going to be issued. I can't believe how much money two kids are worth a year from the government. This was Howards bribe to stay in power for as long as possible.
Family tax A and B come to about $10,000 per year per child. They should be here before Xmas and earning for us. I actually get the money because I am the only Australian in the relationship.She gets the three months free English lessons and the right to work but no social security for two years.

----------


## David48atTD

> My partner and her two children were issued the 309 visas a few weeks ago. Used a useless agent so it took far too long but due the the 8 year length of the relationship it was always going to be issued. I can't believe how much money two kids are worth a year from the government. This was Howards bribe to stay in power for as long as possible.
> Family tax A and B come to about $10,000 per year per child. They should be here before Xmas and earning for us. I actually get the money because I am the only Australian in the relationship.She gets the three months free English lessons and the right to work but no social security for two years.


Firstly, are 'her' two children also (formally) 'your' children?

Are they Australian citizens?

Do they qualify you for the Family Tax Benefits?

I don't know the answer to this one, have you confirmed with Centrelink?


How long between the application and the issuance of the Temp Partner Visa?

---

Family tax A and B come doesn't come to $10,000 per year per child, closer to $ 6,000 per year per child ... Parenting Payment, if you qualify, and it's not easy to get, forms the larger payment.

With the free English Lessons, subject to qualifying, there maybe Free Childcare available as well.

All benefits maybe payable ... until you start earning some decent coin and the payments, understandably and accordingly reduce.

Leave Australia for 6 weeks +  and all payments stop.

But the tide is turning ... the baby bonus is all but gone.

Is the welfare system favoring parents with children? ... who knows? ... depends on your social perspective.

Personally, I think we, as a Nation are overtly generous.

IMHO


EDIT:- Family Tax Benefits - Part A

........         Family Tax Benefits - Part B

EDIT:- Try and get the best documented evidence about her children's Immunization Schedule as Child Care and some Government Benefits are refused if the Children are not on schedule or on a 'catch-up' programme. 

Health Care card is important also.
.

----------


## jamescollister

Will be interesting to see what you do get from centrelink, I arrived back on Wednesday, kids start school here tomorrow and we are off to see the dole office tomorrow.
From what I have read, I am entitled to nothing for 3 months, all the other stuff is up in the air, case by case I gather.

Wouldn't bother if we were here just for Xmas, but I have some eye problems and need treatment, so waiting lists and treatments will be a deciding factor.

Bloody freezing here in Geelong, not enjoying the the start of our holiday, or longer working stay as it may be.
Good for the kids English though.

----------


## Latindancer

Don't worry James....the hot dry desert winds will start up down South soon, and you'll be warm from the bushfires.  :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

Well did the centerlink thing today, what a nightmare, first, tried to register for medicare, not resident, not entitled to medicare.
I must prove I am returning permanently, how do you do that I ask. show you are shipping your furniture back, that you have cancelled your foreign rental lease, bought a house in Australia.

Tell them, if I can't get medicare I may as well start the process for a disability pension, no treatment for my eyes and I will go legally blind.

So I had to get a JP to witness a statement saying we were staying and a letter from the kids school principle that the kids were attending school.
They will now consider the application, FFS I'm not a Thai resident and if not an Australian resident, am I stateless.

As to newstart and family payments, you have to do it all on computer, so the woman give me a code to log on for benefits, say I am unlikely to be able to work until my sight is stabilized, wife is now the bread winner.

They said something about 7 weeks waiting for an outcome as to any assistance, just to top off my day, medicare woman says Macular degeneration my not be covered under medicare or there will be a long waiting list for treatment.

Not the sort of problem that can wait, macula bleed, blind in a few weeks, so much for the safety net and all those years of taxpaying.

----------


## Rigger

> Well did the centerlink thing today, what a nightmare, first, tried to register for medicare, not resident, not entitled to medicare.
> I must prove I am returning permanently, how do you do that I ask. show you are shipping your furniture back, that you have cancelled your foreign rental lease, bought a house in Australia.
> 
> Tell them, if I can't get medicare I may as well start the process for a disability pension, no treatment for my eyes and I will go legally blind.
> 
> So I had to get a JP to witness a statement saying we were staying and a letter from the kids school principle that the kids were attending school.
> They will now consider the application, FFS I'm not a Thai resident and if not an Australian resident, am I stateless.
> 
> As to newstart and family payments, you have to do it all on computer, so the woman give me a code to log on for benefits, say I am unlikely to be able to work until my sight is stabilized, wife is now the bread winner.
> ...


Yeh l did the Medicare card for me and the kids, it took 3 trips to the city 1500 plus kilometres of driving and putting up with the shitty service. First trip the computers where down. All l showed for living back in Australia was a rental agreement and a letter from the kids school, letter from JP why we moved back to Australia, passport, birth certificate, all the rest was the kids documents. everywhere you go they want a drivers licence or a Medicare card, its hard when you don't have either.
Sorry to hear about your eyes, but you most likely have to wait for all the refugees get treated first.

----------


## terry57

> Well did the centerlink thing today, what a nightmare, first, tried to register for medicare, not resident, not entitled to medicare.
> I must prove I am returning permanently.


This is exactly why i will never throw away my Australian residency to live overseas. I return twice a year to Australia, maintain my Medicare and private health and other stuff. 

At the end of the day if one throws away his Australian residency by living in this shit hole for many years then flounces back to Australia and wants back on the Wagon then is fuked over it's the way it is is. 

You must now jump through the hoops. Good luck with it.

----------


## jamescollister

Thing is Terry, I'm happy to play by the rules, but they keep moving the goal posts, when I first moved to the LOS, medicare was no problem, I was going to get the OAP at 65, then all changed.

What's next, may be they will stop private pension being used off shore, remember that the OZ pension scheme was just like the UK system, contribution based.
They changed the rules, but they kept the money.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> 
> Well did the centerlink thing today, what a nightmare, first, tried to register for medicare, not resident, not entitled to medicare.
> I must prove I am returning permanently.
> 
> 
> This is exactly why i will never throw away my Australian residency to live overseas. I return twice a year to Australia, maintain my Medicare and private health and other stuff. 
> ...


Wasn't that hard after 15 years out

----------

